# Does rehydrated sphagnum moss have a fishy smell?



## Cutterfly (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi,
I received my sphagnum today and started to produce my abg mix. I didn't use sphagnum before and now that I rehydratred it I don't like the kinda fishy/salty smell of it. For me it smells like seaweed. Is this normal?

I don't know if I can use it in my abg mix, because if my tanks will smell like this, then... uh... not good


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know about salty, but sphagnum does have a peculiar smell.
Unless you use a lot of it you won't notice it when it's in the tanks.


----------



## Cutterfly (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay, might be this strange smell makes me remember my last trip to the sea.
It smells at least algae-like for me. I hope that's okay?

Usually my tanks smell fresher... like being in the woods. I hope this peculiar smell will disappear in a little while


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Sammie said:


> I don't know about salty, but sphagnum does have a peculiar smell.
> Unless you use a lot of it you won't notice it when it's in the tanks.


This. have to type more


----------

